# 90 k ultimate gaming rig required



## gagan_kumar (Apr 23, 2013)

hi guys first of all thnx for my current rig now after seeing my rig my friend had asked me to build a rig for him too....
so here is the thread......

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: as title suggest ultimate gaming , games like GTA 5, CRYSIS 3 , battlefield 3 etc and light programming .....

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: *90k (max)* (UPDATE: INCREASED TO 1.5 lakh)

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: at this budget i think he should (if anyone got confused then yes planning to overclock)

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: obviously windows 7 and windows 8 (he may also run ubuntu in VM)

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: min 1 TB should suffice

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: ya need good monitor with >=22" >=1080p display

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:gaming mouse already have deathadder

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:in about a month as soon is the rig is finalised

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:i dont know what is the point of asking this question but yeah built a rig about 2 months ago

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: bangalore will purchase locally and online as per the suggestions

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: he wants i7 processor i couldn't convince him to go for amd as he is not sure about it....
he want all the cpu components + monitor + gaming KB + UPS + SSD(if required seriously)
plz help guys ........


----------



## phrick (Apr 23, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> hi guys first of all thnx for my current rig now after seeing my rig my friend had asked me to build a rig for him too....
> so here is the thread......
> 
> 1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
> ...



here what i suggest:
* core i7 3770k rs. 17890.
* cm hyper 212 evo rs. 2200.
* gigabyte z77 g1 sniper rs. 11500.
* hp sata dvd rw rs. 952.
* seagate 1tb 7200rpm 64mb buffer rs. 3600.
* corsair force3 60gb ssd rs. 3800.
* corsair tx650v2 rs. 5500.
* bitfenix merc alpha rs. 2800.
* 8gb 1600mhz kingston hyperx rs. 3762.
* aoc led ips i2267fh/ dell st2320l rs. 8900.
* sapphire radeon hd 7950 vapor x with boost rs. 22500.
* microtek 1kva ups rs. 3999.
* logitech g105 rs. 2790.
total rs. 90043.
the gpu might cost less locally, buy apc backups 1100va ups then.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 23, 2013)

If it were to be future-proof , I would like to make some ammendment and suggest AMD FX-8350 , and a Powerful GPU (like 7950) with as much Graphic memory possible within budget. Upcoming games are going to be hungry on GPU(Specially the amount of memory.)


----------



## phrick (Apr 23, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> If it were to be future-proof , I would like to make some ammendment and suggest AMD FX-8350 , and a Powerful GPU (like 7950) with as much Graphic memory possible within budget. Upcoming games are going to be hungry on GPU(Specially the amount of memory.)



i did suggest the radeon hd 7950 boost.
also if he goes for amd fx8350 op could even afford a radeon hd 7970. you are right.


----------



## d3p (Apr 23, 2013)

*^ I guess no one would prefer to buy a Bit Fenix Merc Alpha specially when someone have a Budget of 90k.*

My Suggestion...


*Processor*Intel i5 3750k *14,300**After Market Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper 212X *2,000**Motherboard*Gigabyte Z77X UD3H*12,000**Memory*Gskill Ripjaws X 8GB (4GB x 2) 1600MHz CL9*3,500**Graphics Card*Sapphire HD7950 *22,000**Power Supply*Corsair GS600*4,000**Cabinet*Corsair Carbide 400r*4,500**Internal Storage*Toshiba 1TB Sata III 7200rpm 32MB Cache*4,100**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell Ultrasharp U2312M*13,500**UPS*APC 1100VA*5,200**Total**86,100*

Look for nothing below the above configuration. I have left Keyboard upto you. You can either grab a Membrene Board for 500 bucks or get a Mechanical Keyboard for 5000 depending on the games you play.


----------



## phrick (Apr 23, 2013)

d3p said:


> *^ I guess no one would prefer to buy a Bit Fenix Merc Alpha specially when someone have a Budget of 90k.*
> 
> My Suggestion...
> 
> ...



op wants an i7. he wrote in the form.


----------



## d3p (Apr 23, 2013)

phrick said:


> op wants an i7. he wrote in the form.



Thanks for highlighting...

*A Big FacePALM .... *


*images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2010/5/19/129187941366198200.jpg

*i7 3770k - 90k Budget - 1080p Gaming - Crysis 3----Good Luck*


----------



## phrick (Apr 23, 2013)

d3p said:


> Thanks for highlighting...
> 
> *A Big FacePALM .... *
> 
> ...



i meant to say if it werent for the i7 corsair 400r dell 23 ultrasharp would have been possible and also for the ssd the budget could not be maintained and so the bitfenix merc alpha.
i am sorry if it hurt your feelings.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 23, 2013)

Intel i5 3570k - rs 14000

_Gigabyte z77x Ud3h - rs 12000

G-skill ripjaws 4x2gb =8gb ram - rs 3500

Seasonic s12 620w- rs 4800

Corsair 400r cabinet - rs 4500

Tosibha/seagate 1tb - rs 3600

Asus 24x dvd drive - rs 1000

__Apc 1100va ups - rs  5000

Cooler master hyper evo 212 - rs 2100

Dell s2240l ips led - rs 8500

Saphhire hd 7970 3gb - rs 27000

Total - rs  86,000

Good luck!_


----------



## Cilus (Apr 23, 2013)

AMD FX 8350 @ 11.6K
DeepCool IceBlade Pro CPU Cooler @ 2.8K
MSI 990FXA-GD65 @ 7.87K (LINK)
GSkill RipjawX 1600 MHz CL9 4GB X 2 @ 3.8K
Seagate 7200 RPM 1 TB SATA 6 Gbps HDD @ 3.7K
Seasonic S12II620 620W 80+ Bronze PSU @ 4.4K
Dell S2240L 21.5" 1080P IPS Display @ 8.6K
Corsair 400R Cabinet @ 4.8K
ASUS 24X SATA Black DVD R/W @ 1K
APC 1.1KVA Black UPS @ 5K
Sapphire HD 7970 DUal Fan OC @ 28.5K (Vedant Computer, Kolkata)

Now reason for choosing FX-8350, read this:- Future-proofing your PC for next-gen gaming &bull; Articles &bull; Eurogamer.net


----------



## d3p (Apr 23, 2013)

Cilus said:


> AMD FX 8350 @ 11.6K
> DeepCool IceBlade Pro CPU Cooler @ 2.8K
> MSI 990FXA-GD65 @ 7.87K (LINK)
> GSkill RipjawX 1600 MHz CL9 4GB X 2 @ 3.8K
> ...



*@Cilus :* Do you think its wise to suggest MSI Products now at this point of time ?? I guess its better to suggest either Gigabyte or Asus here.

*@Gta0Gagan :* Invite your friend to discuss here. Its better to explain him how important it is to grab an i5 3570k or amd FX 8350 rather than i7 3770k.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 23, 2013)

ok i talked to him and i convinced him tat fx 8350 , i5 3570 k and i7 33770k will all give same lvl of gaming performance so he said anything will do for procc out of three.......

and ya i agree with d3p i thought msi was quitting indian market
also if he could come here he wouldn't need to ask me for the new rig i already told him tat tdf guys helped me build it....

also i think TVS mech KB is available around 2000 buck (i need sm1 to confirm this)

@cilus since when do we started to compare ps4 and xbox 720 with gaming pcs they are consoles they are meant to be always ahead of pc's in gaming (else no one would opt for it) that's y we have console only title, which till now have no pc port (like halo 3) i understand the concern for the requirement of increasing vram but 8gb?? i dont think game developer will force pc player to buy expensive GPU's exclusively for for their titles

personally i think 3 gb vram of hd 7950/70 should be enough for like atleast 2-3 years....... and cpu i thinkfx 8350 will be good for future proofing as suggested by cilus


----------



## d3p (Apr 23, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> ok i talked to him and* i convinced him tat fx 8350 , i5 3570 k and i7 33770k will all give same lvl of gaming performance so he said anything will do for procc out of three.......*
> 
> and ya i agree with d3p i thought msi was quitting indian market
> also if he could come here he wouldn't need to ask me for the new rig i already told him tat tdf guys helped me build it....
> ...



Grab an i5 3570k or FX 8350 its purely meant to unleash at Gaming, provided you pair it with 7970. I feel HD 7950 might fall short while playing Crysis 3 or may be upcoming titles like Battlefield 4.

For Mechanical Keyboards, even TVS Gold is another good option, but they were never meant for gaming. As for Yamaha, i doubt. Get the Razer Blackwidow [4.5k] or Steelseries 6Gv2 [5.5k].

Grab Corsair TX 650 v2 or XFX Black edition 650w. These are going cheap at SP Road day by day. I don't see a requirement of SSD here, so stick to Conventional HDD's.

Also suggest him to grab a Pair of Decent Gaming Headphones in case of no Speakers. Get either a Corsair Vengence 1500 or Steelseries Siberia v2.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 23, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> @cilus since when do we started to compare ps4 and xbox 720 with gaming pcs they are consoles they are meant to be always ahead of pc's in gaming (else no one would opt for it) that's y we have console only title, which till now have no pc port (like halo 3) i understand the concern for the requirement of increasing vram but 8gb?? i dont think game developer will force pc player to buy expensive GPU's exclusively for for their titles
> 
> personally i think 3 gb vram of hd 7950/70 should be enough for like atleast 2-3 years....... and cpu i thinkfx 8350 will be good for future proofing as suggested by cilus



Buddy, you didn't understand what I was trying to point out. Initially it was a problem because X86 based PC architecture and RISC architecture (Read CELL Processor) based gaming consoles are of completely different architecture and developing a game which is optimized for both of them was a extreme tough job. But now as Consoles like XBOX 720 and PS4 are using X86 based Processor and Desktop GPU design to power them selves, developers can develop games and make it optimized for both the platforms. Both of the above mentioned consoles come with 8 Core Jaguar CPU which means you'll see more and more multi-core optimized games in console platform and when porting them for PC, it will be easy for them to make it use as many cores as possible rather than making it more dependent upon single core performance.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 23, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> also i think yamaha mech KB is available around 2000 buck (i need sm1 to confirm this)



You are mixing it up with musical Keyboards. Yamaha is not in to PC input device business at the moment.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 23, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> You are mixing it up with musical Keyboards. Yamaha is not in to PC input device business at the moment.



sorry got confused with yamaha and tvs........


----------



## phrick (Apr 23, 2013)

the mobo i suggested has a sound core 3d sound processor with headphone amplifier: your friend might need it if he buys gaming headphones. also you could change the i7 with i5 and get a radeon hd 7970 or gtx 670.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 23, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> ok i talked to him and i convinced him tat fx 8350 , i5 3570 k and i7 33770k will all give same lvl of gaming performance so he said anything will do for procc out of three.......
> 
> and ya i agree with d3p i thought msi was quitting indian market
> also if he could come here he wouldn't need to ask me for the new rig i already told him tat tdf guys helped me build it....
> ...



Well 3GB Vram enough for next 3 years ??? I am not sure if this will hold true for sure. It'll be good , but not enough.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 24, 2013)

Cilus said:


> AMD FX 8350 @ 11.6K
> DeepCool IceBlade Pro CPU Cooler @ 2.8K
> MSI 990FXA-GD65 @ 7.87K (LINK)
> GSkill RipjawX 1600 MHz CL9 4GB X 2 @ 3.8K
> ...


Ok this rig looks good both for processing as well as gpu power...
now the total comes out to be around 82.07k
so with with remaining balance suggest better components ...

also plz suggest mobo with bluetooth and wifi as i don't want him to face same problem i m facing......



Cilus said:


> Buddy, you didn't understand what I was trying to point out. Initially it was a problem because X86 based PC architecture and RISC architecture (Read CELL Processor) based gaming consoles are of completely different architecture and developing a game which is optimized for both of them was a extreme tough job. But now as Consoles like XBOX 720 and PS4 are using X86 based Processor and Desktop GPU design to power them selves, developers can develop games and make it optimized for both the platforms. Both of the above mentioned consoles come with 8 Core Jaguar CPU which means you'll see more and more multi-core optimized games in console platform and when porting them for PC, it will be easy for them to make it use as many cores as possible rather than making it more dependent upon single core performance.



but i think i7 3770k has more processing power as compared to fx 8350 ???(correct me if i m wrong)


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 24, 2013)

The FX 8350 is neck and neck with the i7 3770K which is priced 9k more...

So the FX 8350 is the best option.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 24, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> The FX 8350 is neck and neck with the i7 3770K which is priced 9k more...
> 
> So the FX 8350 is the best option.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 24, 2013)

> but i think i7 3770k has more processing power as compared to fx 8350 ???(correct me if i m wrong)


Games don't use hyperThreading. Plus , in future the more number of cores you have , the better it'll be for gaming. It won't be about how powerful the core is , it'll about the number of cores present.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 25, 2013)

so its basically useless to buy a i7 3770k???


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 25, 2013)

^^ I wouldn't call it useless, but for pure gaming, FX 8350 delivers best performance for money while allowing saved money to be used for top of the line graphics cards. Might you also add SSD to increase performance a bit with that money.


----------



## d3p (Apr 25, 2013)

mastermunj said:


> ^^ I wouldn't call it useless, but for pure gaming, FX 8350 delivers best performance for money while allowing saved money to be used for top of the line graphics cards. Might you also add SSD to increase performance a bit with that money.



I would suggest to get Ultrasharp Monitors rather than spending on SSD. SSD anyway can be upgraded later at any point, but not monitor.


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 25, 2013)

d3p said:


> I would suggest to get Ultrasharp Monitors rather than spending on SSD. SSD anyway can be upgraded later at any point, but not monitor.



Yup, that's even better suggestion. It all boils down to what OPs preferences are.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 25, 2013)

i was looking for a good mobo with wifi and bluetooth.......


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 25, 2013)

d3p said:


> I would suggest to get Ultrasharp Monitors rather than spending on SSD. SSD anyway can be upgraded later at any point, but not monitor.


+1 for this.


----------



## d3p (Apr 25, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i was looking for a good mobo with wifi and bluetooth.......



Bluetooth & Wifi USB Dongle doesn't cost a bang if you buy them separately.

Bluetooth USB dongle of smal size cost close to 200 bucks & Wifi dongle from Netgear or DLink cost close to 800bucks.

Now if you wish to have the same integrated in the motherboard, then be ready to pay atleast 16+ thousands instead of mere hundred.

One more thing, What makes you think bluetooth is so important part here ??? It feel useless until unless you do lot of transfer of files over air using BT.


----------



## vkl (Apr 25, 2013)

i7 3770k is a very fine performer.As far as hyper-threading is concerned there are games that utilize it.Crysis 3 is an example.
In BF3 SP i3 2C/4T processors gain substantial amount of performance with HT than when it is off,although with i7 4C/8T processors the performance is bit slower with HT than HT off,BF3 SP is optimized up to 4 cores.Go for i7 3770k if you are not compromising on GPU or want a better processor,else have to go for a lower processor.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 25, 2013)

If you want same performance at cheaper rate , go for fx 8350@11.5k

Shiva


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 25, 2013)

*MB*:* Asus M5A97 R2.0 - 6735,*
*CPU:** AMD FX 8320 - 10850,*
*GPU;* *Sapphire HD7870XT 2GB - 17000,*
*Cabinet*: *NZXT Phantom 410 - 6700,*
*PSU:* *Corsair TX650M - 7150,*
*RAM:** Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB 1600MHz* - *4000,*
*Cooler:* *Corsair H60 - 3650,*
*Boot Drive:** Kingston V+ 200 240GB - 12255,*
*Optical Drive:* *Asus 24B5ST* *DVD-RW - 1150,*
*Storage Drive:* *Western Digital Red 1TB - 5000,  *
*Monitor: Dell 22" S2240L LED IPS - 8500,*
*Speakers: Logitech Z313 - 1650, 
KB: Microsoft Sidewinder X6 - 2200,
UPS: APC 1.1Kva - 4800.
TOTAL - 91,490.
*


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 25, 2013)

If you have the budget definitely get the i7 3770K,if you dont and still want something close get the FX8350.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 25, 2013)

Get the FX 8350 bro... Awesom performance at its price... You have to spend atleast 33k for proc and mobo if you are going with I7  3770K and with a Cooler it will cost you min 35k.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 15, 2013)

guys sorry for abandoning thread but budget updated to 1.4 lakh (max 1.5)
now plz suggest


----------



## rock2702 (May 15, 2013)

For the graphics card, I would advise you to get a gtx 780, which might be available sometime next month.It will be around 40k.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 15, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> guys sorry for abandoning thread but budget updated to 1.4 lakh (max 1.5)
> now plz suggest


then get 3770K + ASUS ROG Maximus V Formula(the board has wifi+blutooth bundle included) + H100i 
or
get the FX 8350 & 680SLI

at this budget for cabinet get Corsair 400r or 650d atleast.

Opt for SLI(less driver issue) or crossfire 

let opthers comment on budget management


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 15, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> guys sorry for abandoning thread but budget updated to 1.4 lakh (max 1.5)
> now plz suggest


i7 3770k (20000)
Asus MAximus V Formula (22000)
G.Skill RipjawsX 1600 MHz 8 GB x2 (8400)
WD Blue 2 Tb (5800)
Samsung 840 PRO 120 GB SSD (~6500)
Deepcool Assassin (5500)
Corsair TX850V (7700)
Zotac GTX670 SLI  (56000)

total (excluding monitor, cabinet, KB and mouse): 131900


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 16, 2013)

wouldn't a gtx titan fit into budget??


----------



## rock2702 (May 16, 2013)

Screw the titan and get the upcoming 780 If rumours are true, it's going to perform 15% less than a titan for 50% of the price


----------



## varun004 (May 17, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Screw the titan and get the upcoming 780 If rumours are true, it's going to perform 15% less than a titan for 50% of the price


it will cost around 45-50k in indian market


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 17, 2013)

update my friend is saying he can buy components from US tat will save some cost


----------



## summers (May 17, 2013)

bavusani said:


> *MB*:* Asus M5A97 R2.0 - 6735,*
> *CPU:** AMD FX 8320 - 10850,*
> *GPU;* *Sapphire HD7870XT 2GB - 17000,*
> *Cabinet*: *NZXT Phantom 410 - 6700,*
> ...



Where are u getting Microsoft Sidewinder X6 for 2.2K....??


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 19, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> i7 3770k (20000)
> Asus MAximus V Formula (22000)
> G.Skill RipjawsX 1600 MHz 8 GB x2 (8400)
> WD Blue 2 Tb (5800)
> ...


plz include monitor ,cabby also


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 25, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> plz include monitor ,cabby also


I don't know much about >22" monitors, so I left it. For cabinet, I would suggest Corsair 500R.


----------



## ajeeshys (May 25, 2013)

must  i7-3770k
get an asus motherboard,i feel its best.. find one accordingly..
get G.skill RAM
u should google about my ideas --> asus and G.skill


----------



## Cilus (May 25, 2013)

^^ Your ideas are already covered here before your post. Do care to to suggest something except ideas.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 25, 2013)

ajeeshys said:


> must  i7-3770k
> get an asus motherboard,i feel its best.. find one accordingly..
> get G.skill RAM
> u should google about my ideas --> asus and G.skill



thanks for your idea dude will google search for it btw did u notice my signature?



Cilus said:


> ^^ Your ideas are already covered here before your post. Do care to to suggest something except ideas.



cilus u didn't suggest anything... M waiting for your suggestion


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 26, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> thanks for your idea dude will google search for it btw *did u notice my signature?*
> 
> 
> 
> cilus u didn't suggest anything... M waiting for your suggestion


wait wait wait... have you already purchased that microteck 800 VA UPS? If no, then forget it and get an APC 1.1 KVA UPS.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 26, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> wait wait wait... have you already purchased that microteck 800 VA UPS? If no, then forget it and get an APC 1.1 KVA UPS.



no that is completely different rig.......

i hav to build another rig from scratch...


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 26, 2013)

There's also an option to wait for haswell.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 26, 2013)

I second that opinion.^^


----------



## varun004 (May 26, 2013)

no need to wait for haswell. Ivy will do just fine.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 26, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> I second that opinion.^^



ok I will aska single question tat makes sense suppose if we wait for haswell and when it comes to, will the prices be stabilised in india?
Because price is the top priority concern here ....
Also intel itself has told 4th gen will be 10% performance increase over 3rd gen so the price increase is it really worth it....?
It does not sport any new technology like ddr4 or pcie 4.0 that well make it a market attraction
also everyone like to buy proven product in market how is it that we can gamble with such a large amount for something entirely new in market.... While success of current gen is clear to everyone ...


----------



## d3p (May 26, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> ok I will aska single question tat makes sense suppose if we wait for haswell and when it comes to, will the prices be stabilised in india?
> Because price is the top priority concern here ....
> Also intel itself has told 4th gen will be 10% performance increase over 3rd gen so the price increase is it really worth it....?
> It does not sport any new technology like ddr4 or pcie 4.0 that well make it a market attraction
> also everyone like to buy proven product in market how is it that we can gamble with such a large amount for something entirely new in market.... While success of current gen is clear to everyone ...



You just forget to mention about the Motherboard. New Socket Motherboards are either overly priced or will be available after few months.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 26, 2013)

Your wish! 

You can always grab AMD FX 8350+ Asus M5A99FX Pro+ 4-8GB 1600MHz G Skill kit (not sure of the prices)+ one of the cards these guys suggest+ Samsung 840 120/240GB SSD, Toshiba DT01ACA 1TB/ WD AV-GP 1TB (WD10EURX), Corsair 400R, some 1080P panel. All this can be powered up by a Seasonic SS750-JS easily. There's Seasonic X Series PSU that you can take a look at. Should come under 90k easily. 

For CPU coolers, you're on your own. But you can check out CM Seidon 120M reviews. They're not Asetek OEMs. 240M is currently here for review, though.


----------



## anirbandd (May 26, 2013)

the release prices in india wont ever be as low as the prices after the products settle down. 

and considering the mere performance upgrade, getting an IVY processor  will save money.


----------



## Cilus (May 26, 2013)

My vote is FX-8350 + Asus M5A990FX R2.0 + a good Cooler (Better than Hyper 212 Evo) to run ut at 4.6 GHz


----------



## vkl (May 26, 2013)

If you can't wait then take you can opt for i7 3770k

i7 3770k -19.5k
Asus P8Z77 V Pro -16.5k 
G.SKILL Ripjaws X 4GB*2 (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) -4.5k
WD Black 1TB -6k
NZXT Phantom -8.3k
Cooler Master Seidon 120M -4.6k
(Zotac GTX 670 Amp edition/Asus Gtx670 DC2)*2 ~56k
SeaSonic X760 -9.2k
Dell U2312HM -14.5k
APC 1.1kVA -5.5k
Logitech G105+Steel series Quick Mass -3.5k(2.8+0.7) or Any other combination
Asus DRW-24B5ST -1k

Optional: Samsung 840Pro 128GB SSD - 8.5k or any other alternative

There is no WD Caviar Blue 2TB internal HDD.

Yeah there are some new things in Haswell platform but whether one requires that or finds it worth to wait is the question.
Seeing the trend here,there are high chances that their availability and prices might take time to be settled for a more reasonable ones.
Support for more instructions sets;some performance improvement,BCLK OCing,improved Quick Sync,double USB3.0 Bandwidth,etc. plus motherboard manufacturers providing things like wifi 802.11ac chips in some of their boards etc are going to be some of the extra things.Looks good but may not matter much to everyone to wait.


----------



## varun004 (May 26, 2013)

Only reason to go for haswell will be if its a better overclocker than ivy means no temp issues and better bclk overclocking. 
3570k is better than 3770k for gaming. Check reviews at anandtech.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 26, 2013)

vkl said:


> If you can't wait then take you can opt for i7 3770k
> 
> i7 3770k -19.5k
> Asus P8Z77 V Pro -16.5k
> ...



thanks dude till now this is finalized rig...


----------



## vickybat (May 27, 2013)

^^ You should wait a bit more buddy. Haswell is just round the corner. Socket 1155 will be EOL with no upgrade path. Haswell's socket will support future broadwell cpu's too. 
It's wise to wait.  Same also applies to gpu. You should wait as nvidia will be releasing 770 this week. Its going to be around $60 cheaper than 680 and 10% faster overall.

Your friend should actually have a look at the newly launched GTX 780. For 1080p, its actually a killer card and a multigpu is actually not needed considering the type of performance it offers.
It will play all games at highest settings, not only in 1080p but also in 2560x1600 resolutions. The card is very powerful and definitely in your friend's budget.


----------



## vkl (May 27, 2013)

varun004 said:


> Only reason to go for haswell will be if its a better overclocker than ivy means no temp issues and better bclk overclocking.
> 3570k is better than 3770k for gaming. Check reviews at anandtech.



Nope.i5 3570k is not faster than i7 3770k in gaming _in general_.
In Crysis 3 in various parts i7 3770k is somewhat faster than i5 3570k mainly because the part of rendering is done on CPU.
In things like a 64-MAN BF3 MP map i7 3770k would be significantly better.  
Yeah for most games that we how now,i5 3570k and i7 3770k perform near identical.Well i5 3570k is fine enough also it can gain lot substantial performance from overclocking.
Since the budget is this much why not take a better processor...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 27, 2013)

@op; what parts have you decided yet?

@op; what parts have you decided yet?


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 27, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> @op; what parts have you decided yet?
> 
> @op; what parts have you decided yet?



vkl's rig above


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 27, 2013)

i hav decided till now the following:

i7 3770k -19.5k
Asus P8Z77 V Pro -16.5k
G.SKILL Ripjaws X 4GB*2 (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) -4.5k
WD Black 1TB -6k
NZXT Phantom -8.3k
Cooler Master Seidon 120M -4.6k
(Zotac GTX 670 Amp edition/Asus Gtx670 DC2)*2 ~56k
SeaSonic X760 -9.2k
Dell U2312HM -14.5k
APC 1.1kVA -5.5k
Logitech G105+Steel series Quick Mass -3.5k(2.8+0.7) 
Asus DRW-24B5ST -1k

Optional: Samsung 840Pro 128GB SSD - 8.5k

also i m also considering gigabyte's UP7 mobo...any comments on that and as far as waiting is concerned hmmm......
lets c will be buying this rig in like 15 days if the new processor launches by then well and good else will go for this rig only also new processor and mobo will be too damn costly.........


----------



## bikramjitkar (May 28, 2013)

2 GTX 670's for a 1080p monitor??? Really??? Even one 670 is overkill for that. If you really must spend all that money, get a single GTX 780 instead.


----------



## Cilus (May 28, 2013)

No, GTX 670 is not at all overkill for 1080P with the current generation games. Games like Crysis 3, Tomb Raider and Far Cry 3 are very demanding and even GTX 680 isn't enough to max out all the settings at 1080P resolution. GTX 670 SLI is a very good and future proof solution. It definitely performs a lot better than GTX 780 and with nVidia's very good driver support for SLI, it is gonna be a killing solution.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 29, 2013)

check for any price drops on 680s cause then you can squeeze in two 680s


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 29, 2013)

well i thought for one monitor one card would suffice.... but if it comes in budget then sure........


----------



## Cilus (May 29, 2013)

Look, SLI or CF solution offer better longevity over highest end single GPU solution any day at roughly the same price point. Currently the lifespan of the GPU is not even 1 year and after it struggles to play newer and demanding games. On the other hand Multi-GPU of two mid end cards offers far better performance in current games and promises to perform in upcoming games too. The perfect combination for your rig could be HD 7950 Boost CF but because of the scaling issues with CF, it is not recommended. On the other hand, GTX 670 SLI will come around 48 to 50K, roughly at the same price of a single GTX 780 but just look at the performance index and you will find out the performance difference. Also nVidia does have very good driver support for their SLI setup which will greatly reduce game compatibility issues with SLI.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 5, 2013)

ok guys dinal suggestion on this rig plz gonna buy in 3 days.............

i7 3770k -19.5k
Asus P8Z77 V Pro -16.5k
G.SKILL Ripjaws X 4GB*2 (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) -4.5k
WD Black 1TB -6k
NZXT Phantom -8.3k
Cooler Master Seidon 120M -4.6k
(GTX 770 sli)*2 ~60k
SeaSonic X760 -9.2k
Dell U2412HM -15.5k
APC 1.1kVA -5.5k
(Logitech G105+Steel series Quick Mass -3.5k(2.8+0.7) or Any other combination) excluding this already have razer fragged pad and mouse
Asus DRW-24B5ST -1k

my question is there any better cabby at this price?? and phantom which model??


----------



## d3p (Jun 5, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> ok guys dinal suggestion on this rig plz gonna buy in 3 days.............
> 
> i7 3770k -19.5k
> Asus P8Z77 V Pro -16.5k
> ...



*Comments.*

Are you sure about the RAM Prices ?? I feel its overpriced.

WD Black 1TB costs 5.5k not 6k.

Avoid Phantom, if you going with WC Loop. Phantom can't hold a 240mm RAD. 120 still sounds small. Get Corsair H100i or CM Seidon 240.

Phantom is a VFM Full Tower Cabinet, but lots of plastic & its a dust & finger print magnet. Get CM trooper @ 9k.

Are you sure about the Monitor model ?? AFAIK, there's no such models from DELL Ultrasharp Series. Also verify the price once more. The price which you have mentioned is for U2312HM not 2412M or U2413.

Even U2312HM is overpriced. It used to be 13.5k + tax one month back.

Steelseries Quick Mass M cost 500 bucks not 700.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 5, 2013)

@op update the thread title with new budget
do not buy single 120mm rad based coolers. Cause they are outperformed by lower cost air coolers also.
if you must go with water coolers get


d3p said:


> Get Corsair H100i or CM Seidon 240.



also look at NZXT Kraken x60


----------



## d3p (Jun 5, 2013)

Edit :

why GTX 770sli ?? Almost everyone knows its a rebranded GTX680 & you pay quite a high price for mere 10fps. I would suggest you to stick to GTX 780 single card rather than multi card setup.

Also if CF performance is poor in most of the latest games, then it won't be much different in SLI also. New Games, new drivers, which will surely call for official patches & drivers. This stuffs getting released beforehand is next to impossible. It ain't work that simple.

Its always better to stick to single card solution until unless you go with Multi Monitor setup.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 5, 2013)

i7 3770k -19.5k
Asus P8Z77 V Pro -16.5k
G.SKILL Ripjaws X 8GB*2  cl10 -7k
WD Black 1TB -6k/ toshiba 2TB / WD blue 2 TB (any 1)
CM storm trooper
Cooler Master Seidon 240M / NZXT Kraken x60 / Corsair H100i
(GTX 770 sli)*2 ~60k
SeaSonic X760 -9.2k
Dell U2412M -15.5k
APC 1.1kVA -5.5k
Asus DRW-24B5ST -1k

ignore the prices will be researching the market day after for tat then will but it.........

on a side note i m finally buying my long delayed HD7950 vapour x oc...... 

any suggestion on better mobo and

ok guys again confused which gpu to buy............


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 5, 2013)

d3p said:


> Edit :
> 
> why GTX 770sli ?? Almost everyone knows its a rebranded GTX680 & you pay quite a high price for mere 10fps. I would suggest you to stick to GTX 780 single card rather than multi card setup.
> 
> ...


agreed !!!! ^^


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 5, 2013)

780 is the best you can get as a single card


----------



## Cilus (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't think so. As per the speculation, GTX 770 price will be same as current price of GTX 680. Plus you will get better build quality and overclocking potential.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 5, 2013)

d3p said:


> *Comments.*
> 
> 
> Avoid Phantom, if you going with WC Loop. *Phantom can't hold a 240mm RAD.*
> ...



The bold parts are plain misinformation and a direct opposite of the actual fact.


----------



## d3p (Jun 5, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> The bold parts are plain misinformation and a direct opposite of the actual fact.



This the dumbest thing i heard in the entire day.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 5, 2013)

d3p said:


> This the dumbest thing i heard in the entire day.



The dumbest post I ever saw on a Phantom in my entire life. 

And if you can could you please explain how according to you the Phantom is a DUST magnet and cant hold 240mm RAD. Please enlighten us.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 5, 2013)

Cilus said:


> I don't think so. As per the speculation, GTX 770 price will be same as current price of GTX 680. Plus you will get better build quality and overclocking potential.



sm1 said its 30k.........so for 2 its 60k else titan??

if single gpu is better than sli than i will tell him to take titan.......................


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 5, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> sm1 said its 30k.........so for 2 its 60k else titan??
> if single gpu is better than sli than i will tell him to take titan.......................


if you go with single gpu driver dependency will not be a factor but for multigpu unless nvdia release supporting driver you have wait to play.

instead of titan get the 780 you get similar performance in less price tag.

but also there's this



Cilus said:


> Look, SLI or CF solution offer better longevity over highest end single GPU solution any day at roughly the same price point.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 5, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> if you go with single gpu driver dependency will not be a factor but for multigpu unless nvdia release supporting driver you have wait to play.
> 
> instead of titan get the 780 you get similar performance in less price tag.
> 
> but also there's this



tats why i m seriously confused what to do...........


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 5, 2013)

Go for a single Hi End card,if you are not a die hard SLi fan who is willing to wait for driver support,though Nvidia is prompt with them. For Sli cost goes high in all aspects from cooling to cabinet to PSU and run of the mill of the any above mentioned gear will shorten the life of the cards.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 5, 2013)

There might be driver related issues, just at the begining of the launch of a new Game but nVidia is very promt to release new drivers very soon. Also their SLI solution offers far better scaling and suffer less from Stuttering than AMD counterpart. Also performance wise, GTX 770 SLI is way ahead of GTX Titan in all the games. The driver related issues in case of nVidia is really low if you compare it with the value it offers in terms of performance.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes and GTX 770 is a much better card than 680. It uses a Titan esque PCB that allows more stable overclocking with performance boost and runs on high memory speeds.
Out of the box, it performs on par or better than the 7970 ghz edition and that implies its faster than 680.

Then you get the same fantastic cast aluminium cooler found in titan and 780. Its of very high quality and these 3 cards along with gtx 690 are the best build reference cards out there.
All this and the card is $50 cheaper than gtx 680. So in India, it should be less than 30k. I predict a 26-27k price tag.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 5, 2013)

^^ It is around 30K in in India, around 1K cheaper than 680.


----------



## d3p (Jun 5, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> The dumbest post I ever saw on a Phantom in my entire life.
> 
> And if you can could you please explain how according to you the Phantom is a DUST magnet and cant hold 240mm RAD. Please enlighten us.



Why it was dumbest, is because you can't dig this...

read this below link carefully with *WIDE OPEN EYES*  for more info pal...

*www.tomshardware.com/forum/284572-29-h100i-nzxt-phantom

NZXT Phantom with a 240mm Radiator - Power Supplies - Components

Someone trying to use a SVGtech HOC40 & can't able to fit a fan.....lol at Phantom.

*3.bp.blogspot.com/_gWQaU40PH24/TQrrAq1H3sI/AAAAAAAAJ74/n1uDMSTPSec/s320/Epic_Facepalm_by_RJTH%255B1%255D.jpg


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 5, 2013)

@d3p now he wont post


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 6, 2013)

If 780is better than titan in price vs performance ratio....
Plz suggesta good model for it....


----------



## rock2702 (Jun 6, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> If 780is better than titan in price vs performance ratio....
> Plz suggesta good model for it....



Asus or zotac, you have 2 options.I would say zotac as it has 5 yrs warranty while asus has 3.Morever zotac's after sales support is much better.The card is a reference nvidia design, so doesn't matter who is the partner.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 6, 2013)

^+ and  superb reference design at that


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 6, 2013)

d3p said:


> Why it was dumbest, is because you can't dig this...
> 
> read this below link carefully with *WIDE OPEN EYES*  for more info pal...
> 
> ...



 *Not Again *: 
I knew you were a bit switched off at places but to this level! Are you out of sync with the PC thing of late? Really Im amazed honestly where I have to go and explain to someone with over 2000 posts or whatever that a NZXT Phantom can accommodate a 240mm radiator.Tell me how many links or actual pictures from Kolkata you want,like last time I had posted when you had major doubts about large screens. Do you want to come down and check??? You are putting up some links of mere newbies who dosnt even had the basics where he had to remove the top 200mm fan to accommodate the radiator.Should I die laughing.

*Phantom with a 240mm Radiator *
[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/900x900pxllee43b9303131.jpg/][IMG]*img20.imageshack.us/img20/9729/900x900pxllee43b9303131.jpg[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Check this link ....OWL Eyed  - *www.google.co.in/search?q=Water+Co...v&sa=X&ei=J2CwUaKnCMz9rAfln4HYDw&ved=0CDQQsAQ

and this one  Lets put a triple 120 rad in a NZXT Phantom - Overclockers Forums

A Simple google returms hundreds of people fitting H100i. FYI thers no cabinet on planet earth that can accomodate all and sundry of water coolers out of the box! Dont tell me you are that uninformed.

At that price theres no case like the NZXT that can be watercoolesd the way it can be.You dont have the know how well thats your problem.

With that done now please enlighten about another uninformed point of yours.....DUST Magnet. Thats Epic fail.....NZXT Phantom = Dust MAgnet.

*For further clearance of your doubts PM me,lets not mess OPs thread being irrelevant to his actual cause.*


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 6, 2013)

^ without little modding the case is it possible?


----------



## d3p (Jun 6, 2013)

*@Incinerator* : Hats off to your finding. I was 100% sure, we will reply back. But let me tell you one more thing. You buying a Full tower cabinet & a 240mm Rad. And finally end up without having PUSH - PULL Configuration...Makes no sense.

There's a limitation inside the cabinet itself between your motherboard & RAD with PUSH PULL. Because of the duct space it provide.

For reference, have a look at the below images.
*img816.imageshack.us/img816/4431/dsc01075e.jpg

An Old snap of My Own config.

*img853.imageshack.us/img853/8671/img0749np.jpg


& Finally. No one is that NOOB enough to think about a RADIATOR. Actually Noobs got nothing to do with RADIATOR & hooking it up inside the Cabinet....

Lastly, regarding the screen thing. We had your view, similarly i had mine. That got nothing to do with phantom cabinet.

another LOL moment.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 6, 2013)

D3P and the Incinerator, please maintain the decorum of the thread. What finding you guys are posting, I am sure really helpful for the OP to decide; but is there any requirement of using harsh words against each other? If someone has missed something then just pointing out it with valid points will just do fine rather than taunting.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 6, 2013)

OooooooK  I really think that much was not needed... Any wayi just wanted two get some no. if choices to choose from and not stock to single cabinet as happened with last time tat I was looking for haf 912 and ended up with cm 431 elite plus which I think can't be compared with it....
So my choices are in cabinet:
nzxt phantom(which model)
cm storm trooper
and COSMOS
XD


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 7, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> ^ without little modding the case is it possible?



No that 240mm fit is without any mod an in PP configuration along with the 200mm fans. But if you need a triple Rad then you need to Mod.



gta0gagan said:


> OooooooK  I really think that much was not needed... Any wayi just wanted two get some no. if choices to choose from and not stock to single cabinet as happened with last time tat I was looking for haf 912 and ended up with cm 431 elite plus which I think can't be compared with it....
> So my choices are in cabinet:
> nzxt phantom(which model)
> cm storm trooper
> ...



you are super fine fine with the Phantom ......though I love the Cosmos to death but practicality of actual usage prevailed and I didnt buy it. I actually managed a Cosmos 2 for Rs 18900!!!!


----------



## vkl (Jun 8, 2013)

NZXT phantom is fine,so are stryker and trooper.At around ~8k there aren't many that can be said to be better than Phantom.
As far as cooling is concerned the good mid-range coolers like kuhler H2O 620,seidon 120m and others would do fine with ivy i7 3770k setup for moderate clocks.
For sure H80i,H100i and likes would do better and also would be much more suitable for sustained high clocks.
For single card,gtx780 is now available for 45.5k,Asus GeForce GTX780.
Acoustics and thermals would be lot better with single GPU but given the performance I would prefer SLI of gtx670 or gtx770.Zotac gtx770 is available for 32k at mdcomputers.
At 45.5k even if everything is considered I still feel it is overpriced when a card which performs 20-25% on average slower costs 18-19k less,just my opinion.
Haswell processors and motherboards are appearing on the market.If you can find i7 4770k at a good price with a good motherboard then can go ahead with that.
You can opt for a very good cooler for i7 4770k as the temperature is more of a problem at higher clocks with i7 4770k.Something like H80i would be good.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 8, 2013)

ok here is the final rig:

i7 3770k -19.5k
Asus P8Z77 V Pro -16.5k
G.SKILL Ripjaws X 8GB*2 cl10 -7k
WD blue 2 TB (if available else toshiba)
CM storm
NZXT Kraken x60 (reviews says this is better)(price plz)
zotac GTX 770
SeaSonic X760 -9.2k
Dell U2412M -15.5k
APC 1.1kVA -5.5k
Asus DRW-24B5ST -1k

i really dont know if the 4th gen is available now in market or not.........also if it is reviews tell not too much improvement over ivy......... also less overclockable............


----------



## vkl (Jun 9, 2013)

There is no WD Blue 2TB internal HDD for desktops as of now.
I am not sure if NZXT Kraken x60 and x40 are available in India,haven't seen them listed in indian online purchase sites.
Kraken x60 has cooling performance advantage over H100i and costs more than H100i.
Just for the information even if you are not opting for Phantom,phantom was not in the official support list of kraken x60 with its 280mm radiator so without modding most probably it won't fit it.
H100i/H80i would do fine for cooling.
CL10 RAM is fine,CL9 are costing somewhat more. 
Locked i7 4770 is already listed on some websites.Perhaps i7 4770k is already available in some places like Kolkata as reported by some users.
In any case i7 3770k+P8Z77-V Pro is fine if you can't find a good board with i7 4770k at reasonable price.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 9, 2013)

You are good with a H80 or 100,you dont need a 280mm if you are not planning to push the processor to it maximum limit.
For a 2TB the Toshiba DT01ACA200 is the fastest among its comparable peers.
Stick with a Phantom its more than enough for your needs and spend the savings of around Rs 3500 on extra 200mm cooling fans [side and top] which will kill any Storm Stryker or Trooper in air cooling alone.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 9, 2013)

vkl said:


> I am not sure if NZXT Kraken x60 and x40 are available in India,.



NZXT Kraken X60 CPU Water Cooler



gta0gagan said:


> *zotac GTX 770*



Why??
*www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/827?vs=768


----------



## vkl (Jun 9, 2013)

^^Ok then x60 is available here.Anyway H80i,H100 and the likes are more than fine,though x60 is a better performer.
If he is going for dual GPU then gtx 670 and gtx770 are some of the options for now.Crossfire needs more fixing to be more suitable.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 9, 2013)

vkl said:


> ^^Ok then x60 is available here.Anyway H80i,H100 and the likes are more than fine,though x60 is a better performer.
> If he is going for dual GPU then gtx 670 and gtx770 are some of the options for now.Crossfire needs more fixing to be more suitable.



Man he may better invest in something that has no hassles of Multi-GPU setup.. Meaning GTX titan or HD 7990 or GTX 690.


----------



## vkl (Jun 10, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Man he may better invest in something that has no hassles of Multi-GPU setup.. Meaning GTX titan or HD 7990 or GTX 690.


HD 7990 would look better with frame latency fixes for crossfire,till then it is subjective.Also two custom hd7970 cost a lot cheaper.
Titan is not worth it for pure gaming performance point of view.GTX770 SLI would run over Titan as far as performance is concerned and is substantially faster than gtx690.
As far as hassles from driver side is concerned if there is some issue(like scaling) for some game with multi-GPU for SLI or Crossfire then a dual GPU card would suffer similarly to SLI/Crossfire of 2 comparable cards.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 16, 2013)

ok guys bought the rig:

i7 3770k -19k
Asus P8Z77 V Pro -16k
G.SKILL Ripjaws X 8GB*2 cl10 -7.5k
seagate 2 TB -5.3k
CM storm
seidon 240m
zotac GTX 780-43k
SeaSonic X750 
Dell U2412M -15k
APC 1.1kVA -5k
Asus DRW-24B5ST -1k


----------



## varun004 (Jun 16, 2013)

hmmm meh


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 16, 2013)

Pics??

Shiva


----------



## Cilus (Jun 16, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> ok guys bought the rig:
> 
> i7 3770k -19k
> Asus P8Z77 V Pro -16k
> ...



Congratulation buddy. That's a hell of a rig. Please do post some pics.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 16, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> ok guys bought the rig:
> 
> i7 3770k -19k
> Asus P8Z77 V Pro -16k
> ...


hun ????


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 16, 2013)

Congrats buddy, happy overclocking.

Congrats buddy, happy overclocking.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 16, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> hun ????



CM Storm trooper (cabby)


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 16, 2013)

TROOPER hun??? okokokok


----------



## vickybat (Jun 16, 2013)

varun004 said:


> hmmm meh



Are you trolling? Seeing similar replies in most of the threads.
None of your posts are in context with any of the threads. What's with this mate??

*@gta0gagan *

Fantastic purchase. Gtx 780 must be a surprise entry. 

Please do post pics of that beast.


----------



## varun004 (Jun 16, 2013)

i am not trolling man i am not impressed that is all you buy that powerful gpu and do not give enough room for it to flex its muscles. 120 hz monitor would justify 780 purchase.


----------



## d3p (Jun 17, 2013)

varun004 said:


> i am not trolling man i am not impressed that is all you buy that powerful gpu and do not give enough room for it to flex its muscles. 120 hz monitor would justify 780 purchase.



& what would he do with that 120Hz Monitor ?? Play single player campaign of most of the FPS or Play Dota 2 ??


----------



## varun004 (Jun 17, 2013)

@d3p what are you talking man ?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 17, 2013)

@Gagan : Congos for your new GPU.Pls post Pics & Benchmarks


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 17, 2013)

congrats
post some benchmarks with that mini Titan


----------



## d3p (Jun 17, 2013)

varun004 said:


> @d3p what are you talking man ?



AFAIK, 120Hz monitors are not for casual gamers or for MMORG.

120Hz monitors will be helpful only for Pro-Gamers & the guy who bought this entire rig is another casual gamer. Moreover 120Hz monitors require more than a single Card. 

Games like Crysis 3 will drag the GTX780 to his/her knees, if played with 120Hz monitors.

IMO, OP can go for Mechanical Keyboards with either Cherry Mx Brown or Red switches, which will be a justified component to this config.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 17, 2013)

Congrats.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 17, 2013)

d3p said:


> AFAIK, 120Hz monitors are not for casual gamers or for MMORG.
> 
> 120Hz monitors will be helpful only for Pro-Gamers & the guy who bought this entire rig is another casual gamer. *Moreover 120Hz monitors require more than a single Card.
> 
> ...


i don't think so !!!


----------



## d3p (Jun 17, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> i don't think so !!!



It will Drag the GTX780. 

[youtube]Q8bOluXwS80[/youtube]

This is the case with normal 60Hz. 120Hz is more demanding than 60Hz & surely someone has to compromise with the in Game Settings.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 17, 2013)

this benchmark is wrong man its not true .. it can be see this Crysis 3 Maxed out on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 TI Gameplay - YouTube and read the 4th comment it says that on 66oti maxed out he gets 40-50 when not recording so how can a 780 gets just ~50 as avg. hun??? thats just 60hz im talking about and that benchmark is wrong !!!!


----------



## vickybat (Jun 17, 2013)

The benchmark posted by d3p isn't wrong at all. It stays between 30-40fps max coz of that 8xmsaa setting.
MSAA is the most unoptimized and unnecessary taxing form of AA. The smaa used in crysis 3 is the best and with 2x-4x applied, 780 can churn faster fps and still look as good as 8x msaa.

This has been tested before. For 1080p, 780 can run all games at max settings. 120hz monitors are typically 3d monitors that showcase twice the refresh rate frequency. Works best for double superimposed images for 3d, specifically active ones. They also offer a more smoother experience and faster response times.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 17, 2013)

If you play Games in 2D mode in 120 Hz monitor then the advantage is that it can produce the extra Frame Rate over 60 FPS. Human eye can sense and distinguish motions up to 75 to 85 FPS max and in a 120 Hz monitor, if your GPU is able to provide 60 FPS + then the extra FPS causes better fluidity and Motion Blur effect.


----------



## varun004 (Jun 19, 2013)

regardless of the fps any movement in the games will feel smoother like a game hitting 30 fps constant will feel smoother on a 120 hz than 60 hz.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 19, 2013)

^^ Why? Please explain a little bit.


----------



## varun004 (Jun 19, 2013)

well the transition from one frame to another will be smoother given the high refresh rate meaning the same frame can be presented more than once on this monitor. Give it a try on a CRT monitor even at low fps it feels smoother.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 24, 2013)

Thread reopened as per Op's request.


----------

